# So that's what you call it



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hadda good laugh when the narrator called the Aqua Logger problems in Washington "a permitting problem". Here I thought the charge was theft among others. Seems they have moved to Florida as common employees and are still screwing up every minute. Dropped their truck in Montana - needs new brakes, Transmission and ?motor?. "They'll pick it up on the way back" Why? It isn't worth fixing.

They seem to have toned down a bit on the asinine incident count. Didn't really notice any tonight.

Harry K


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife started laughing her butt off when Jimmy rammed into the nice mechanic that stopped to help him, then looked at me and asked "Is this for real?"

Jimmys new employer is either gonna feed the moron to the Gators, or he is bieng reimbursed very,very,very well.

No way any self respecting Florida swamp rat river Logger would bring that idiot down there, and then pay him to destroy his equipment.

I'm sorry, but the doofus is too over the top stupid, and only serves to diminish the credibility of the entire program.
I deeply suspect him bieng back on is simply scripted, and Jimmy has never cut a log in his life. 

Nobody is that inept and stupid around saws for long.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KingArbor (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Agreed... These river loggers do add plenty of comic relief to the show, but man are they dumb as a stump! As much as I hate to watch them work and scream weird backwoods obscenities at each other, I simply cannot change the channel! Guess the ratings are up... hahahaa


----------



## knockbill (Jan 25, 2010)

that truck barely ran good enough to get to teh crusher,, let alone a cross country trip... if i was teh mechanic i would have needed cash in advance to put the thing on my lot, let alone work on it,,,,
i don't believe they will be back for it,, most likely won't leave fla alive!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilligan (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a little back info on what happened, though most may already know
of the situation. Found this:



On 13 March 2009, Washington Department of Natural Resources (DNR) seized more than two dozen logs that may have been illegally salvaged by a timber crew featured on the History Channel's reality show Ax Men. DNR officers served a search warrant on S&S Aqua Logging to retrieve timber the company had pulled from the Hoquiam River without a permit.

Jimmy Smith, who owns and operates S&S Aqua Logging, said on the show that the logs were worth about $10,000, according to search warrant records.

"These are valuable materials that belong to the public and this looks like theft, plain and simple, They are part of the functioning ecosystem, so removing the log would be like removing part of the bed," state Public Lands Commissioner Peter Goldmark said.

Logs provide a key function for rivers in trapping sediment, harboring insects and other food for fish, and creating pools and riffles where fish can rest, said Greg Hueckel, fish and wildlife habitat programs director. Hueckel said his agency typically grants permits to remove logs in situations where flooding causes log jams and it's unlikely that a permit would be granted for timber harvest


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> My wife started laughing her butt off when Jimmy rammed into the nice mechanic that stopped to help him, then looked at me and asked "Is this for real?"
> 
> Jimmys new employer is either gonna feed the moron to the Gators, or he is bieng reimbursed very,very,very well.
> 
> ...



I realize that most of the Axemen incidents are staged but I am beginning to wonder about those two. I think they really _are_ that stupid and inept.

Harry K


----------

